# Rat Food



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I could only get to my local pet shop 2 miles away today.There is 3ft of snow here and im getting low on Mouse food ,when I got to the shop they had no mouse food .I got some Rat and Rabbit food will this be ok for the Mice till i can get My usual mix.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes.The only draw back is rat food is expensive and you get a lot of waste with rabbit food.They don't eat the pellets or biscuit bits.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

do you have a supermarket nearer?

if so get some porridge oats and some wild bird seed. hey presto very simple mice mix.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you will get the bird seed tomorrow.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with Shiprat, I would get some yummy things for your meeces at the local foodstore.
The bunny and Rat food is fine, just a lot of things wont be eaten by your mice. :mrgreen:


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I got the Rabbit food because I read on here peeps mix it with there mouse food .The pups are so greedy they clear a bowl as soon as its filled lol,they get Mealworm and I got some Crickets but not fed them yet.The rat food they have left the red pieces and the green I bought some bird seed , added the oats and mixed it they love it thank you for the tips,I have also added what was left of the waag.


----------

